

Do You Have This Wicked Urge To Go Shoot Many People? I Have Some Advice. - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2012/07/20/do-you-have-this-wicked-urge-to-go-shoot-many-people-i-have-some-advice-for-you/

======
radio4fan
Good advice.

Except for the bit at the end where he advises you to make a false police
report.

Check with local police, as they may organise free destruction of unwanted
weapons.

